# 828 lxe



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

__





Войдите на Facebook


Войдите на Facebook, чтобы общаться с друзьями, родственниками и знакомыми.




www.facebook.com





Hi heres another one. I think it retails for 1300? 6 years old Is it like a upgraded toro line? Thanks


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

Another one (what) . . . 

LXE . . . I doubt it is only 6 years old, otherwise it would be the OXE I believe . . . (OHV Engine) . 

8 HP on a 28" machine is on the lighter side of powering. Are you going to buy it?


----------



## oneboltshort (Dec 16, 2019)

It was 6 years old.....ten years ago


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

What happened to the 10/24 Ariens Pro you were going to buy?

This model of Toro is not as well built or as powerful as that Ariens?


----------



## Snoopy#1 (Mar 21, 2021)

Guy still has Ariens I think.The Toro sold. Seems blowers coming off market fast still. I'll quit hounding u guys I'll let ya know what I come up with in the end got all summer. Thanks


----------



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Snoopy#1 said:


> Guy still has Ariens I think.The Toro sold. Seems blowers coming off market fast still. I'll quit hounding u guys I'll let ya know what I come up with in the end got all summer. Thanks


Snoopy
You are not hounding us, we enjoy helping others spend their hard earned $$ 
Just wondered what happened to the Ariens, as it seemed like a good machine and it appeared you were going to pull the trigger on it. 
You are right, you have many months to find a good deal on a good used machine.


----------

